# Kolles Le Mans Driver Shakeup Places American in #15 Audi R10 TDI with Two French Drivers



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's been a reshuffling of drivers on the roster of Team Kolles, the non-factory Audi effort that campaigns two R10 TDIs in the LMP1 class of sportscar racing in Europe. A report this morning from PlanetLeMans.com confirms that the #15 R10 TDI will be driven by American Scott Tucker, his ALMS French teammate Christophe Bouchut and another driver Manu Rodrigues who has paired with Christophe before at Le Mans.
Tucker isn't just a driver, he's also team owner of Level 5 Motorsports which has contested Grand Am and will field a a prototype in the new LMC class in the ALMS when that series has it's opener this weekend in Sebring. 
The move is an interesting one, especially considering the 2010 schedule. Level 5's own racing commitments will keep the team from competing a tthe LMS rounds at Paul Ricard and Spa and drivers like Audi's Allan McNish and Tom Kristensen have told us in the past that the R10 TDI is a very distinctive car to drive, with so much weight in the back it is a wholly different dynamic than more traditional prototypes with which this trio may be more familiar. 
One would assume the trio will still get the chance to test extensively in the car before heading to La Sarthe. We know Audi has several test sessions planned both in the States and in Europe in order to shake down its own trio of 2010 spec R15 plus prototypes and we wouldn't be surprised to see Kolles jump in on those sessions given the team's close association with Audi. Kolles also operates an Audi squad in the German DTM series.
Read more after the jump and check out more photos like the one above of Team Kolles contesting the 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans in our photo galleries below after the jumps.
* Full Story - PlanetLemans *
* Fourtitude 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans Photo Gallery *


----------

